# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μικρού μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Νέος κάτοχος παπαγάλων Κοκατίλ

## vagelisfil

Καλημέρα
Αν και έχω καιρό γραμμένος στο forum είναι η πρώτη φορά που γράφω δημοσίευση.
Την Παρασκευή που μας πέρασε μου έφερε η γυναίκα μου δώρο δύο νέα παπαγαλάκια Κοκατίλ. Τα βαφτίσαμε Κούκι και Μπιρμπίλω  :: . Τα πήρε από εκτροφέα ταϊσμένα στο χέρι και από ότι μας είπε είναι 4 μηνών.
Έκατσα και διάβασα σχεδόν όλες τις δημοσιεύσεις του φόρουμ για να ενημερωθώ καθόσον είναι η πρώτη φορά που παίρνω παπαγάλους και για να μην ρωτάω πράγματα που έχουν ήδη απαντηθεί στο παρελθόν. Όπως καταλαβαίνεται όμως εφόσον μιλάμε για έμψυχο υλικό, το καθένα έχει τις ιδιαιτερότητες του και έτσι θέλω να μοιραστώ μαζί σας τις ανησυχίες μου και τις απορίες μου σχετικά με τα 2 Κοκατίλ.
Αρχικά θα ήθελα να μου πείτε αν το μέγεθος του κλουβιού που τα έχω μέσα είναι καλό και αν η διαρρύθμιση του εξοπλισμού είναι σωστή (φαίνεται στο βίντεο)?Σχετικά με το κλουβί... έχω ένα πρόβλημα και θα ήθελα να μου πείτε αν υπάρχει κάποια καλαίσθητη και πρακτική λύση. Όταν τρώνε τα παπαγαλάκια από τις ταΐστρες ή ακόμα και όταν μετακινούνται πάνω σε αυτές πετάνε κάτω τα σπόρια και γίνεται όλο το σπίτι χάλια. Υπάρχει κάποιο έτοιμο προστατευτικό στο εμπόριο εκτός από τα βρακάκια που δεν φτάνουν τόσο ψηλά και ούτε θέλω να κρύψω τα πουλάκια μέσα στο νάιλον, που να συγκρατεί τους σπόρους?Τα παπαγαλάκια πρέπει να βρίσκονται σε ήσυχο μέρος? Τα συγκεκριμένα τα έχω δίπλα από την τηλεόραση που είναι ανοιχτή αρκετές ώρες την ημέρα. Είναι καλό αυτό ή θα πρέπει να τα μετακινήσω μόνιμα ή έστω κάθε βράδυ που καθόμαστε με τη σύζυγο μέχρι αργά να τα κλείνω στην κρεβατοκάμαρα και να τα ξαναβγάζω όταν πάμε εμείς για ύπνο?Που και που τσιμπάνε το ένα το άλλο, αλλά όχι κάτι έντονο. Είναι φυσιολογικό ή πρέπει να πάρω κάποια μέτρα?Πόσο καιρό συνήθως χρειάζονται τα πουλιά να εγκλιματιστούν ώστε να αρχίσω να τα εκπαιδεύω να βγαίνουν έξω από το κλουβί και να τα ταΐζω στο χέρι? Προχθές δοκίμασα να πιάσω το ένα αλλά με πετσόκοψε στα τσιμπήματα μέχρι που μάτωσε το χέρι μου και το ξανα-έβαλα μέσα.Ακολουθεί βιντεάκι από το κελάηδημα τους, αν μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει αν είναι φυσιολογικό (εμένα προσωπικά σαν κραυγή αγωνίας μου ακούγεται).

----------


## Αριστειδης

Αν και δεν έχω κοκατιλ είχα μπατζι, επειδή τα παπαγαλακια και γενικά τα πουλιά απο την  ώρα που πέφτει ο ήλιος έως την ανατολή πρπεει να κοιμούνται οπότε καλό θα ήταν αυτές οι ώρες να είναι ήσυχες χωρίς φασαρία και φώτα. Βέβαια η μετακίνηση από το ένα δωμάτιο στο άλλο σε καθημερινή βάση είναι αγχωτικο για τα πουλιά καλό θα ήταν να επέλεγες ένα άλλο δωμάτιο για όλη την μέρα. Το κλουβακι εμένα μου φαίνεται λίγο  μικρό, τι διαστάσεις έχει; Αν θες μεγαλύτερο κλουβί μπορείς να ενώσεις δύο 76 ζευγαρωστρες κάθετα και θα έχεις ένα πολύ μεγάλο κλουβί με μόλις 50-60 ευρώ περίπου. 
Αν είναι ζευγάρι είναι λογικό το ένα να περιποιεί το άλλο    και να καθαρίζονται. Τα σπορακια πάντα θα πέφτουν στο πάτωμα αλλά μπορείς να βάλεις τις ταϊστρες πιο κοντά στον πάτο του κλουβιού ώστε να μην πετάγονται πολύ. Γενικά δεν θα χρειαστεί πολύς καιρός καθώς είναι και ταισμενα στο χέρι περίπου δύο τρεις εβδομάδες. Όταν δεις ότι σε βλέπουν και δεν φοβούνται έρχονται στα κάγκελα σου τραγουδάνε κλπ άρχισε την εκπαίδευση παίζοντας τα. 
Αυτά τα ολίγα από εμένα. Καλά να περάσετε εύχομαι μαζί.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα! Να σου ζήσουν τα μικράκια είναι πανέμορφα!! 

Το κλουβί είναι πάρα πάρα πολύ μικρό για τα πουλάκια. Μία πολύ καλή λύση είναι αυτή που σου πρότεινε και ο Αριστείδης με τις 76άρες ενωμένες. Επίσης χρειάζονται παιχνιδάκια για να απασχολούνται κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας. 
Αν βλέπω καλά στη μία ταίστρα έχει φουλ ηλιόσπορους;; Θα πρέπει να την αφαιρέσεις άμεσα. Οι ηλιόσποροι είναι πολύ παχυντικοί και δεν πρέπει να καταναλώνουν πάρα πολλούς μέσα σε μία μέρα. Ταυτόχρονα όμως είναι και το αγαπημένο τους, επομένως αν το έχεις μέσα σε τόσο μεγάλη ποσότητα θα προτιμούν να τρώνε αυτό από ότι τους άλλους σπόρους. Ποιο μείγμα τροφής τους δίνεις;  :Happy:  

Για να σε συνηθίσουν δεν θα τα πιάσεις κατευθείαν στο χέρι σου, θα ξεκινήσεις σιγά σιγά να τους προσφέρεις κεχρί για να συνηθίσουν τα χέρια σου και σταδιακά θα προχωράς μέχρι που να νιώθουν άνετα να ανέβουν μόνα τους στο χέρι σου. Το ότι είναι ταισμένα στο χέρι δεν σημαίνει ότι θα δεχτούν τον κάθε νέο άνθρωπο αμέσως! Από την Παρασκευή έχουν περάσει λίγες μερούλες οπότε είναι λογικό να είναι ακόμα στρεσσαρισμένα και να φοβούνται γενικά, δώσε τους λίγο χρόνο ακόμα και προσπάθησε με το κεχρί να δεις αν είναι δεκτικά!  :Happy:

----------


## thanos52

Πολυ σωστα τα ειπε η κωνσταντινα πιο πανω ..ειδικα στην αρχη πρεπει να τους αφησεις χωρο και χρονο να προσαρμοστουν αρχισε να περνας μπροστα απο το κλουβι και να τους μιλας με ηπιο τονο χωρις να κανεις αποτομες κινησεις ..να μαθουν αρχικα την φωνη σου ..μετα σιγα σιγα προσπαθησε με λιγο κεχρι οπως ειπαν  παραπανω απο τα καγκελα αεχικα να μαθουν τα χερια σου και μετα αφου συνηθησουν θα δοκιμασεισ σιγα σιγα να τα βγαζεις εξω(Εννοειτε πορτες παραθυρα κλειστα κουρτινες τραβηγμενες και οχι σκυλακια γατακια που ισως τα τρομαξουν αρχικα)...Το βασικο ειναι να τους δωσεις χωρο να εγκλιματιστουν ..προσπαθησες να διατηρεις μια γενικα σταθερη φωτοπεριοδο και οχι πολλες μετακινησεις...οποσδηποτε θες πολυυ μεγαλυτερο κλουβι και πρεπει να βαλεις και σουπιοκοκκαλο γιατι αν βλεπω καλα δεν εχεις...διαβασε γενικα για την διατροφη και τις συνηθεις των παπαγαλων υπαρχουν παρα πολλα αρθρα στην ενοτητα ...επισεις βαλε παιχνιδια γενικα οι παπαγαλοι θελουν να παιζουν αν ακομα πιανουν τα χερια σου μπορεις να φτιαξεις μονος σου με μη τοξικα υλικα θα βρεις επισης πολυ ωραιες ιδεες απο χειροποιητα παιχνιδια αλλων παιδιων του φορουμ! Κουκλια ειναι παντως :Happy0062:

----------


## vagelisfil

Λοιπόν άκουσα τις συμβουλές σας και αγόρασα πολύ μεγαλύτερο κλουβί.
Θα ήθελα μια διευκρίνηση, διάβασα σε διάφορα ποστ εδώ στο φόρουμ ότι τα κοκατίλ είναι ευαίσθητα στα ρεύματα αέρα. Αυτό εννοείται ότι είναι ευαίσθητα σε όλα τα ρεύματα αέρα γενικά ή στα κρύα ρεύματα που μπορεί να κρυώσουν. Εγώ συγκεκριμένα το μεσημέρι που σχολάω βάζω το κλουβί μπροστά στην ανοιχτή μπαλκονόπορτα και επειδή έχω ανοιχτά και όλα τα παράθυρα στο σπίτι και είμαι ψηλά σε ρετιρέ κάνει πολύ ρεύμα. Ο αέρας όμως είναι καυτός. Είναι κακό αυτό???



Και κάτι άλλο ρε παιδιά, βλέπω από διάφορα βιντεάκια εδώ στο φόρουμ και στο youtube άλλα κοκατίλ που κελαηδάνε πολύ ωραία και μελωδικά. Τα δικά μου (άμα δείτε και το βίντεο που είχα ανεβάσει παραπάνω) κάνουν αυτό το νευρικό κράξιμο σαν κραυγή αγωνίας. Για ομιλία και σφυρίγματα ούτε λόγος. Είναι λογικό?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα Βαγγέλη! Καλό θα ήταν να μην είναι καθόλου σε ρεύματα αέρα ούτε κρύα αλλά ούτε και ζεστά. Είναι αρκετά ευαίσθητα. 

Τώρα για τα σφυρίγματα και την ομιλία, συνήθως θα το κάνουν τα αρσενικά κοκατίλ καθώς μεγαλώνουν απλά θα πρέπει να ασχοληθείς και να τους μιλάς πολύ και να σφυράς ή να ακούν κάποιο συγκεκριμένο σκοπό για να τον μάθουν! Από τα δικά μου παρατήρησα ότι ο πρώτος αρσενικούλης μου μίλησε και σφύριξε όταν ήταν μεγαλύτερος ενώ ο γιος του που άκουγε τον πατέρα από μικρός, ξεκίνησε αρκετά νωρίτερα! Ίσως θα βοηθούσε να του έβαζες να ακούει άλλα κοκατίλ από το youtube!  :Happy:

----------


## xrisam

Βαγγελη καλώς ήρθες και να χαίρεσαι τα πανέμορφα τσουλουφάκια σου.

Οταν λες ότι είναι κοντα στην τηλεόραση για τι απόσταση μιλάμε?

Και εγω για πολύ μεγάλο διάστημα τα είχα περίπου στα 2 μέτρα αποσταση επειδη πραγματικά δεν είχα αλλο σημείο( λογω μωρου το σπίτι απεκτησε ένα σωρο τσουμπλέκια, πάρκο κτλ :wink: ) Δεν ειχαν προβλημα στην αποσταση αυτη, οταν ηταν ώρα για νανι τα σκεπαζα και ήταν μια χαρα, ειχαμε και την ενταση χαμηλα να μην ενοχλουμε. Βεβαια τωρα με αυτη την ζεστη που να τα σκεπάσεις...

Για την εξημερωση σου ειπαν τα παιδια παραπάνω, εχετε χρόνο... ειναι πολυ νωρις μην τα στρεσσαρεις.

Για τα ρεύματα αέρα όντως είναι ευαίσθητα μπορεί να σου κρυώσουν για πλάκα. Θέλει προσοχή κυριως με τα κλιματιστικά. 

Επίσης προσοχη όταν κανουν μπανακι να μην τα φυσαει αέρας, ανεμυστηρας, κλιματιστικο. 


Σου παραθέτω μερικα χρησιμα άρθρα στο 27 θα βρεις αναλυτικα για υψηλες θερμοκαρασιες

(1) Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά 
(2) Κόκκαλο σουπιάς 
(3) Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου 
(4) Ασφαλή και τοξικά ξύλα για τα κατοικίδια πτηνά
(5) Βασικές προυποθέσεις για παπαγάλους... 
(6) Cockatiel - Nymphicus Hollandicus 
(7) Γενετική & Μεταλλάξεις στους παπαγάλους Cockatiel 
(8) Συνταγές αυγοτροφής 
(9) Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι 
(10) Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. 
(11) Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης (για όλα τα είδη) μικρών παπαγάλων.
(12) Συμβουλές για τις πρώτες πτήσεις των πουλιών μας 
(13) Η γλώσσα του σώματος του παπαγάλου. 
(14) Το γράμμα ενός παπαγάλου στον άνθρωπο. 
(15) Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας 
(16) Η χρήση του μηλόξυδου στα πτηνά 
(17) Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη για την αυγοτροφή 
(18) Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds) 
(19) Υπόστρωμα υγιεινής κλουβιού καναρινιού
( 20)  Χώρος διαμονής των παπαγάλων Cockatiel – ο απαραίτητος εξοπλισμός
( 21)  Η διατροφή των παπαγάλων Cockatiel
( 22)  Συμβουλές για την καλύτερη διαβίωση των πτηνών μας
(23) Οδηγός Αναπαραγωγής Cockatiel
(24) Οχτώ βασικές γνώσεις για την υγεία & περιποίηση των παπαγάλων cockatiel
(25) Πτερόροια
(26) Η γλώσσα των παπαγάλων cockatiel - Οδηγός συμπεριφοράς
(27) Υψηλές θερμοκρασίες και cockatiel
(28) Πόσο καλά φροντίζετε το cockatiel σας ;

Οτι άλλο χρειαστεις μας ρωτας.

----------

